

Dating your way into debt - sanj
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/gender-spenders-0118.html

======
zerostar07
The article: <http://www.csom.umn.edu/assets/166362.pdf>

This excerpt:

 _"sex-specific data are not available for these kinds of aggregate measures,
making it impossible to determine whether the relationship between sex ratio
and desire for immediate access to rewards is driven by men, women, or perhaps
both genders"_

tells me their conclusion is a load of b.s.

~~~
sp332
Actually MIT points out "in follow-up lab experiments, the researchers found
that men are more willing to spend money quickly in social settings with
marked gender imbalances." So they're looking at multiple studies. But I agree
that the conclusions seem unwarranted, e.g.

 _Seeing more men around them in these environments activates a competitive
mindset, which leads to a short-term, spend-now approach._

Um really? Maybe men prefer to spend money in the presence of other men. Or
they're afraid of being taken advantage of by women if they flaunt their
money. Or any number of other, completely unwarranted conclusions you want to
jump to.

~~~
zerostar07
Or - Occam's razor - "men are more prone to take (monetary) risks", which is
not exactly news.

~~~
sp332
I might believe that men are more likely to take risks than women in general,
but there's no reason to say that they spend more when there are more men
around _just because_ they are competing harder for women. How about an
environment where there are no women? Would they spend the most, or the least
in that situation?

